# Need Subs In Ri And Near By Mass For 07-08



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking For Subs With The Following Equiptment.
6 Foot - 10 Foot Plows
Bobcats
1 Pay Loader With A 12 Foot Snow Pusher 
Sand / Salt Spreaders

Lots Of Plowing Accounts In Providence, Warwick, Lincoln, And Near By Mass,

I Pay Better Than Most.
Nice Cookout Come Summer Time.
First Coffee Is On Me.
Call My Office And Ask For Gary 401-831-5460
If I Am Not Available Please Leave Message.

Happy Plowing!!


----------



## TJMTRUCK (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Gary, I was wondering if you are still looking for plow trucks for the 07-08 season. I have a 97 Ford F350 dump with 9' Fisher available. I am located in Woonsocket. Thanks, Tim


----------



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

tim,

give me a call 401-831-5460 and we can talk prices. 

I can use what you have available.

thanks! gary


----------



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

TJMTRUCK;421202 said:


> Hi Gary, I was wondering if you are still looking for plow trucks for the 07-08 season. I have a 97 Ford F350 dump with 9' Fisher available. I am located in Woonsocket. Thanks, Tim


Tim,
I can use your truck this season.
Give me a call 831-5460

Thanks
Gary


----------

